# Problemas da WMR100N coneção ao pc



## Pedro L. (26 Nov 2013 às 16:11)

Boas pessoal, já há 2 anos que tenho a minha estação a a debitar os dados para o pc através dp programa Weather Display. até agora, sem problemas.

Mas de um momento para o outro o programa não lê nada da estação.
Já desinstalei e instalei várias vezes, e nada, vi nas portas COM, testei, fui ao gestor de despositivos, desinstalei todas as portas USB e nada, continua sem lêr.

O wunderground tem estado sempre a mandar emails para verificar a estação, espero que me não cançelem, já estou nisto há 1 semana 

Alguém me pode dar alguma dica?


----------



## Zapiao (26 Nov 2013 às 20:29)

Ja fizeste reset á estaçao? Ou tirar as pilhas ?


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

Pedro L. disse:


> Boas pessoal, já há 2 anos que tenho a minha estação a a debitar os dados para o pc através dp programa Weather Display. até agora, sem problemas.
> 
> Mas de um momento para o outro o programa não lê nada da estação.
> Já desinstalei e instalei várias vezes, e nada, vi nas portas COM, testei, fui ao gestor de despositivos, desinstalei todas as portas USB e nada, continua sem lêr.
> ...



Boas faz um reset a consola  Na minha wmr100 por vezes também acontece isso.


----------



## Pedro L. (27 Nov 2013 às 01:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja fizeste reset á estaçao? Ou tirar as pilhas ?



Fiz, mas continuo a não dar, reiniciei o pc e top.

Obrigado pela dica


----------



## Pedro L. (27 Nov 2013 às 01:32)

ACalado disse:


> Boas faz um reset a consola  Na minha wmr100 por vezes também acontece isso.[/QUOTE
> 
> tá feito e a trabalhar,
> top


----------

